# Here in CT...



## CW Jones (Oct 24, 2009)

There is a film going on this coming Tuesday (the 27th) 

real art ways - cinema
and 
Art & Copy Film / Welcome

I will be going, and if your in the area and either a Graphic Designer, or Graphic Design student you should seriously think about going. My Design teacher was talking all about it and there will be designers there from NY and CT and Mass, all over the place. Looks like it could be a great opportunity to meet some professionals and get some networking in, see if anyone has internships or anything. 

If anyone was already planning on going, or would like to go let me know and we can meet up or something.

-Collin


----------

